

Is Apple using Intel to fabricate their 64-bit A7 processors? - rbanffy
http://macdailynews.com/2013/09/16/is-apple-using-intel-to-fabricate-their-64-bit-a7-processors/

======
jrn
I thought they had their own equipment colocated at tsmc, or somewhere. This
is based on their earnings call last winter, but my mind is fuzzy.

